# Material science



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 مارس 2009)

The​_Material Science _Handbook was developed to assist nuclear facility operating
contractors in providing operators, maintenance personnel, and the technical staff with the
necessary fundamentals training to ensure a basic understanding of the structure and properties
of metals. The handbook includes information on the structure and properties of metals, stress
mechanisms in metals, failure modes, and the characteristics of metals that are commonly used
in DOE nuclear facilities. This information will provide personnel with a foundation for
understanding the properties of facility materials and the way these properties can impose
limitations on the operation of equipment and systems.​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ سيد


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ سيد


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------

